# Mingos!!!!



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

I have been trying to catch some mingos for a while know and never had any luck so could anybody help me and share some coordinates that holds mingos Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope. But use chum.


----------



## auTiger007 (May 12, 2014)

Mingo ridge???


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock in 180-300'. You used to could catch the heck out of them on the big barges at times, but the red snapper have eaten them all. It has gotten harder to catch them on the 180-300' rock too, because many times you will get on them but the AJ's won't let you get them to the top because they eat most of them on the way up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the Edge, find a cloud of fish, drop down to bottom and crank up 8 - 10 cranks. Get out the Ben Gay.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Go to the Edge, find a cloud of fish, drop down to bottom and crank up 8 - 10 cranks. Get out the Ben Gay.



This man speaketh the truth! He know Mingo!


----------



## Jthorndawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Go to any public wreck and fish just beside it or off it about 50ft. You will get Mingos, but if you fish directly on the wreck you will just pull up Snapper.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would second the edge however greens hole also holds mingo and it alot closer. To me night fishing is the best time to throw the smack down on them but we get 30 or so on each trip we do durign daylight hours. Use a 2 hook dropper rig with squid and bring it up off the bottom 10 ft or so. I have also done well on the navy buoy tenders for mingo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> I would second the edge however greens hole also holds mingo and it alot closer. To me night fishing is the best time to throw the smack down on them but we get 30 or so on each trip we do durign daylight hours. Use a 2 hook dropper rig with squid and bring it up off the bottom 10 ft or so. I have also done well on the navy buoy tenders for mingo.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Very cool thing that you are willing to share that info! I'm sure it will help him out! Not everyone can reach the edge.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

The Meeks and Tex Edwards hole them but they are small. They need to be 10 inches.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Get a 30 or 40# test sabiki rig with colored jigs at outcast (usually 4 hooks & jigs per rig) add a small piece of squid to each hook. Get in about 80 to 100' of water on a wreck or natural bottom drop down to the bottom or close reel up a little and set the hook when you feel a slight tug. Easy a fishing as you will ever do. Caught about 30 Friday not even trying about 12 miles offshore in this muddy ass water until flipper showed up.


----------

